# The Proms?: Possible temporary thread



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

Sorry everyone, there was already a thread. Please look here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/14083-bbc-proms.html

Thanks to Trout for informing me.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually, there is already a forum on this topic here.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

> Speedily glancing over the forum I see not a word about this year's BBC Proms. Anybody else going to listen to it?


I'm looking forward to going to Havergal Brian's _Gothic _symphony on Sunday. I hear that the orchestra + four brassbands total 211 players (of whom 23 are percusionists), plus 600 adult singers divided into four SATB choirs, 120 children and four soloists. Apparently there's a six metre extension to the stage. It was stupendous enough when I heard it at the Royal Albert Hall in 1980 but this time it's clearly going to be best ever, and may even inititate the long overdue welcome of Brian into the mainstream of twentieth century English composers.

IT's on Radio 3 live (7pm Sunday) and repeated next week (2pm, Tuesday)


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Trout. Sorry for my incompetence. the iPhone is horribly disheartening when it comes to websites... That said, I hate mobile sites.

I could just use the laptop.

Out of interest, am I able to delete this thread? I have changed the main content for now


----------

